# Making Money With Uber



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*I've been driving for a little over 2 months. What I have learned, is that, after 2 months it's damn near impossible to make a decent dollar when I include all my expenses. It's really a lose-lose job *


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

I wish all drivers could figure this out sooner. Now if they would all quit driving for this company we can put Travis in his place. Stop believing their lies. Stop onboarding more drivers for blood money. Yes, 99% of drivers wind up losing money. The problem is 1% believe this is the greatest gig in the world and wouldn't quit even if they had to pay for the privilege.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> *I've been driving for a little over 2 months. What I have learned, is that, after 2 months it's damn near impossible to make a decent dollar when I include all my expenses. It's really a lose-lose job *


I'm sure that a lot of people find this to be the case, that's why you can't listen to the radio for more than an hour without hearing Sean Hannity or some other spokesperson shilling for Uber and pushing ubering as the ideal job, and folks like our own progressive mayor here in Pittsburgh advocating the new sharing economy.

Its actually pretty brilliant on the part of Uber, in getting so many new people. They never could get enough cab drivers in Pittsburgh in the 1990's, even though it was a much better deal for the drivers.


----------



## Briani (Mar 10, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> *I've been driving for a little over 2 months. What I have learned, is that, after 2 months it's damn near impossible to make a decent dollar when I include all my expenses. It's really a lose-lose job *


Since the second week of January, I've found that you can't consistently make over minimum wage driving. I stopped at the local office and asked questions about the rate decrease. They explained the logic behind it was so that instead of doing two trips per hour making $20 per trip, driver would get more trips and average three trips an hour at $14 per hour. So basically they were doing drivers a favor by giving us a $2 an hour raise. However, the reality of it was that I was driving farther to pick people up and on over half of my rides I cleared $1.98. I had 1 fair over $14 in 17 trips.


----------



## Briani (Mar 10, 2016)

Briani said:


> Since the second week of January, I've found that you can't consistently make over minimum wage driving. I stopped at the local office and asked questions about the rate decrease. They explained the logic behind it was so that instead of doing two trips per hour making $20 per trip, driver would get more trips and average three trips an hour at $14 per hour. So basically they were doing drivers a favor by giving us a $2 an hour raise. However, the reality of it was that I was driving farther to pick people up and on over half of my rides I cleared $1.98. I had 1 fair over $14 in 17 trips.


And I am no longer driving for Uber.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Briani said:


> Since the second week of January, I've found that you can't consistently make over minimum wage driving. I stopped at the local office and asked questions about the rate decrease. They explained the logic behind it was so that instead of doing two trips per hour making $20 per trip, driver would get more trips and average three trips an hour at $14 per hour. So basically they were doing drivers a favor by giving us a $2 an hour raise. However, the reality of it was that I was driving farther to pick people up and on over half of my rides I cleared $1.98. I had 1 fair over $14 in 17 trips.


What they don't point out is they are calculating total fares.

So here in Phoenix you would have a $20 ride - $1.80 rider fee = $18.20
With the 25% "commission", Uber gets $4.55 + $1.80 = $6.35
2 rides per hour nets $12.70 for Uber and $27.30 for the driver

With 3 $14 rides in an hour:
$14 - $1.80 = $12.20
25% commission = $3.05 + $1.80 = $4.85
For 3 rides, Uber gets $14.55 and $27.45

The end result -- you do 50% more work and get $0.15 or 1/2% more pay
Uber does nothing more and gets $1.85 more or 14.5% more money.

That all assumes it's even realistic to get get 3 $14 rides per hour when including drive time to the 3rd fare.

The bottom line is the driver is not making $2/hour more. If the local offices did this simple math, they might have to stop drinking Kool-Aid.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

bestpals said:


> I wish all drivers could figure this out sooner. Now if they would all quit driving for this company we can put Travis in his place. Stop believing their lies. Stop onboarding more drivers for blood money. Yes, 99% of drivers wind up losing money. The problem is 1% believe this is the greatest gig in the world and wouldn't quit even if they had to pay for the privilege.


I agree. That's why I stopped driving. As far the thread title it should be more like "Making for uber".


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Spoke with my accountant, asked him what if I make $60k a year how much should I pay IRS? After 20k expennces cut I must pay 11k$. **** Uber


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

bestpals said:


> I wish all drivers could figure this out sooner. Now if they would all quit driving for this company we can put Travis in his place. Stop believing their lies. Stop onboarding more drivers for blood money. Yes, 99% of drivers wind up losing money. The problem is 1% believe this is the greatest gig in the world and wouldn't quit even if they had to pay for the privilege.


I'M only doing this part time because I like trying new things. I'm a stay at home mom so I don't and won't look at this as anything more than supplemental income. As long as you have retirees, housewives,college students etc,there will always be an abundance of drivers who don't see this as a money waster, rather something to get them out of the house all while meeting new people and making pocket change.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

cubert said:


> Spoke with my accountant, asked him what if I make $60k a year how much should I pay IRS? After 20k expennces cut I must pay 11k$. **** Uber


If you make $60,000 driving X, then your expenses are probably around $54,500. Because you most likely had to drive 100K miles to make $60K.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Firstime said:


> I'M only doing this part time because I like trying new things. I'm a stay at home mom so I don't and won't look at this as anything more than supplemental income. As long as you have retirees, housewives,college students etc,there will always be an abundance of drivers who don't see this as a money waster, rather something to get them out of the house all while meeting new people and making pocket change.


Just give it some time...you'll figure it out!


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Firstime said:


> I'M only doing this part time because I like trying new things. I'm a stay at home mom so I don't and won't look at this as anything more than supplemental income. As long as you have retirees, housewives,college students etc,there will always be an abundance of drivers who don't see this as a money waster, rather something to get them out of the house all while meeting new people and making pocket change.


The problem with the "part time/pocket change" approach is that you can very easily get a request that takes you far away from your area. Then what do you do if you don't feel like working any more? You shut the app off and drive home, eating up a good portion of whatever meager earnings you just made.

Or you can hang out in that area and get pushed even further away or maybe get lucky and catch a ride going back toward home. The point is that, yes, you can set your own schedule and work the hours you want, but you have no control over where you're going to end up after you accept a ride. The amount you will be running your car and not earning anything makes the whole thing counterproductive and a waste of time.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

I agree with a lot of people here its kinda waste of time and doing it part time turning on your car every day for few hours is even worse and an expense. I found that driving 3 days for full 8 hours works best and you see results. I am not driving weekends at night anymore cus ive had bad experiences with drunk ppl going really far like 80 mins away and then at that time of night no rides coming back to my area.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

The only thing im thankful about ubering is that it helped me get out of a depression cus i worked when i wanted and talked to people on my way to their destination...we laughed and shared stories and i got out of my apt out of depression...now i work full time in my profession and uber on some weekends but will probably delete uber from my life cus i never really made much. Usually $150-200 per week driving long hours, constant air tire problems, flats, hookers strippers in my car and ppl drunk or high


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like you found your rainbow after the storm. Glad things are looking up for you!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I do about 40% profit per year part time, with a CPM of about $.38. (X AND XL)cash tips not included but cc tips included.


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> *I've been driving for a little over 2 months. What I have learned, is that, after 2 months it's damn near impossible to make a decent dollar when I include all my expenses. It's really a lose-lose job *


UberX is horrible if your driving full time - from the clientele base to the rates. But its great if your supplementing your income - because then its just extra money.

Only way to make decent money is through the SELECT platform.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> *I've been driving for a little over 2 months. What I have learned, is that, after 2 months it's damn near impossible to make a decent dollar when I include all my expenses. It's really a lose-lose job *


Tip sign. Uber is at the point where tips are whats going to keep it going. While Travis gets richer the drivers get poorer; it's that simple.


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

search ebay - they have some great professional ones


----------



## thelof (Apr 24, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Tip sign. Uber is at the point where tips are whats going to keep it going. While Travis gets richer the drivers get poorer; it's that simple.


My brother just started driving for Uber and he likes it so far, it's just that like a lot of what people are saying is that it's hard to make money doing it. Said he supplements his fares by selling energy drinks.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

thelof said:


> My brother just started driving for Uber and he likes it so far, it's just that like a lot of what people are saying is that it's hard to make money doing it. Said he supplements his fares by selling energy drinks.


selling them to passengers?


----------



## thelof (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep, buys in bulk then sells for 3 -4 dollars each. He also sells iPhone games.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

thelof said:


> Yep, buys in bulk then sells for 3 -4 dollars each. He also sells iPhone games.


That's a good idea. If the suggestion is to provide water and gum for your "clients", why not charge them for it? Keep a cooler in the front seat with some cheap bottled water and sell them for a buck (or more) each. If the passenger is stunned or claims that Uber drivers used to provide these luxuries for free, that is a good opportunity to explain the rate cuts and lack of tipping. If they are offended, ask them why they think you should just give them free groceries, considering they're only paying a fraction of what a cab fare would cost.


----------



## thelof (Apr 24, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> these luxuries for free, that is a good opportunity to explain the rate cuts and lack of tipping. If they are offended, ask them why they think you should just give them fr


I would suggest also having a price list hanging in the back with what you are selling. That way the passenger can approach you about products instead of you always asking. It also make for a less awkward situation especially if you are not the salesy type of person.

Another thing to think about is the type of passenger you are picking up. From what my brother told me was that there are all kinds of people he meets every day which makes it kinda hard to have products that will appeal to as wide a market as possible.

If you are sticking with food and beverages, that will definitely help you sell more than if you focused on say for example jewelry which will appeal only t0 a very niche audience.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> The only thing im thankful about ubering is that it helped me get out of a depression cus i worked when i wanted and talked to people on my way to their destination...we laughed and shared stories and i got out of my apt out of depression...now i work full time in my profession and uber on some weekends but will probably delete uber from my life cus i never really made much. Usually $150-200 per week driving long hours, constant air tire problems, flats, hookers strippers in my car and ppl drunk or high


In going though same issue. Depression. I find driving for uber some times is therapeutic. But some times it's more depressing when I don't get any request. But I'm atleast getting out and meeting new ppl an getting atleast over some of those issues


----------

